# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Greetings from down South!

## meganjane

Well! 
Hi everyone  :Smilie:  
What to say? Tasmanian girlie, never been involved in anything other than refurbishing furniture before... so now I take on my first building project - an 8 x 8.5m 'shed', basically to live in. Starting from scratch and trying to do everything myself where possible... with no building experience. Should be a laugh  :Wink:  
Afraid I'll be able to add nothing to conversations other than a lot of questions - hope I don't drive you guys too crazy!!!

----------


## Black Cat

Hi Megan - north, south, east or west (or somewhere in the middle, like me)? 
I have a friend who owner-built his house from scratch with no building experience. There are lots of good books out there, and Bunnings run workshops that come in handy. What you _will_ need is some good tools. Never buy cheapies ...

----------


## Bloss

Welcome - plenty of help here. And that's a big shed for a home - see here: Tiny House Forum and here: Tiny House Forum and this bloke in the UK You’re going to build a what??? and this mob: Small House Society | ResourcesForLife.com and this bloke Tumbleweed Tiny House Company Not many in Oz yet, but will be. Here is a Qld brochure that is only a little helpful but has a list of things to think about. http://www.bowen.qld.gov.au/LinkClic...d=113&mid=1254

----------


## meganjane

Thanks for the links Bloss, will give me some reading  :Smilie:  
Black cat, Launnie girl born and bred now living in the NE - sounds like you're Cambelltown-ish? Hard for me to get to Bunnings unfortch but have a friend whose was a builder, so plenty of advice there!

----------


## Black Cat

Yes I can tell you are a Lonnie girl if you think Campbell Town is in the middle, lol. Me, I am at The Gate - so when you pass through Oatlands, give me a wave.

----------

